# Ramps on tortoise table?



## donbv3 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi 
I'm looking at getting a Russian or Hermann tortoise in next month or so and am about to start building an indoor table. I have a space of 5 foot by 3 and have seen a few tables with ramps to a higher section. I have also read tho about tortoises getting stuck upside down. I'm going to be out at work 8 hours mon to fri so would it be safer to stick to a table without a ramp? 
Also I was going to use a plywood base with pine sides. Am I ok to treat the wood (any recommendations the best treatment to use) ot would this be harmful for the tortoise?

Thanks very much
Helen


----------



## donbv3 (Jun 8, 2015)

donbv3 said:


> Hi
> I'm looking at getting a Russian or Hermann tortoise in next month or so and am about to start building an indoor table. I have a space of 5 foot by 3 and have seen a few tables with ramps to a higher section. I have also read tho about tortoises getting stuck upside down. I'm going to be out at work 8 hours mon to fri so would it be safer to stick to a table without a ramp?
> Also I was going to use a plywood base with pine sides. Am I ok to treat the wood (any recommendations the best treatment to use) ot would this be harmful for the tortoise?
> 
> ...


5 foot by 3 foot that should read sorry


----------



## teresaf (Jun 8, 2015)

If you make the ramp with high sides like the edges of the table it would cut down the chances of him falling off and flipping. You could

try to make a totally flip proof ramp. Perhaps triangle shaped. the walls above him closer together so he CAN'T try to climb them and flip himself on the ramp itself.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 8, 2015)

I Have used ramps without problems. I put rails on the ramp, so there is no falling or jumping.


----------



## donbv3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Brill thank you sorry for all the questions but I'm wanting to get the enclosure right  i was going too add 3 or 4 different surfaces on separate parts of the table coco coir is one many people seem to recommend on here. How about that with readi grass, grass pellets (herbi floor) and bark mulch or just normal soil for the others? Is it a good idea to have a varied substrate just thought maybe more interesting for them  would all those be ok for a Russian tortoise? Thanks again for your help


----------



## teresaf (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't believe many here like the pellets. They grow moldy when humid. I know they did for me.


----------



## donbv3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok brill thank you i will avoid those then, im a bit worried about getting the humidity wrong. i.e too damp as read it can damage their shell do you think it would be better to have it dryer to air on the side of caution?


----------



## teresaf (Jun 9, 2015)

i don't have a russian or hermann but it would depend on their age. If you get a baby you'll need a humid (and covered) table with higher heat(80 min). I would recommend an older one that needs a home personally. Babies are cute and all but keeping them healthy kills your nerves. Many here worry so much about their little babies they don't sleep! LOL An older Tort is more forgiving of first time keeper mistakes. if you get the baby though look up russian baby care and enclosures.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 9, 2015)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/


----------



## teresaf (Jun 9, 2015)

The link above tells how to raise a baby russian. I would hate for you to build for an adult and then get a baby and told you need to build something else.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 9, 2015)

In order to get high humidity make the substrate deep. This way the top layer can dry out and below is moist. Russians love to dig in. I use coco coir and put small Orchid bark or coco husk on top in the food and water areas to reduce mess. Ideally it will be 4 to 6 inches deep.


----------



## donbv3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks I'm getting an older russian tortoise I think they are about 2 years old (current owner doesn't know if male or female) current owner has had him/her a year and was told by pet shop he was about a year old when purchased. Currently living in a smallish tortoise table, so as soon as I can get one built and set up the better


----------



## donbv3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you jodie i will keep the sides higher so I'm able to put in deep substrate, I've read about using a pond liner to line the table to protect the wood from constant moisture so think I may do this if having the deeper substrate moist  thank you


----------

